# ge2001.exe - Hilfe kommt bei F8 (run) in JCreator



## christophersn (5. Apr 2005)

Wenn ich ein Programm aus dem JCreator raus straten möchte, öffnet sich das Kommandozeilenfenster (wie üblich) nur kommt die Hilfe zu ge2001.exe!
Auch im JCreator selbst sind die Schlüsselwörter nicht wie üblich eingefärbt (blau, grün, ...).
Welche Einstellungen können da nicht passen?
Neuinstallation brachte auch keinen Erfolg!
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2005)

Welche JCreator und welche Java-Version nutzt du? Hast du den Pfad zu deinem JDK im JCreator richtig gesetzt? Hast du mal ein ganz simples Programm probiert zu starten über den JCreator? Kannst du dein Programm ohne JCreator starten? Hast du auch als *.java gespeichert?


----------



## christophersn (5. Apr 2005)

Bin im Mom. nicht zu Hause, darum nur schwer Auskunft über die jeweilige Version. Allerdings die "neuersten"!

Kann mit der Entwicklungsumgebung JOE auch Programme compilieren und ausführen! Pfad in JCreator richtig gesetzt, simples Programm funkt auch nicht! Ohne JCreator nur mit javac.exe & java.exe im selben Verzeichnis, hab also keinen Klassenpfad gesetzt! Natürlich als *.java gespeichert
Ein "googler" mit "ge2001.exe" liefert zwar einige gleiche Problemfälle, allerdings keine Lösungen!
hm?


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2005)

Ich hab auch die neuste Java-Version und die neueste JCreator-Version und da wird nix grün angezeigt. Sicher, dass du die aktuelle benutzt? Java deinstallieren, JCreator deinstallieren, Java installieren, JCreator installieren.

[edit] nutzt du die Pro Version oder die LE?

[edit2] was für ein OS? Schau mal hier http://www.jcreator.com/history.htm bei JCreator v3.00.093 (16 december 2003)


----------



## christophersn (5. Apr 2005)

bei Dir sind also die Schlüsselwörter nicht eingefärbt? auf meinen anderen Geräten ist das aber auch so ... ist irgendwie ganz hilfreich ...
kann sein, dass ich doch ein zu altes jdk benutze, obwohl winXP da ja nicht angeführt ist!
Nutze die LE -> werde gleich jdk neu runterladen
thx


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2005)

Doch, sind schon eingefärbt, nur nicht grün :wink:


----------



## christophersn (5. Apr 2005)

ups - grün sind kommentare, ok -> dafür aber blau? g


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2005)

Doch ja, wunderschönes Blau. Sogar in der Ausführung dunkel und hell *G*. Ich schreib net so oft kommentare, deshalb *g*. Gehts denn jetzt?


----------



## christophersn (5. Apr 2005)

bin net daheim - werds aber so früh als möglich testen! bin aber zuversichtlich, dass das was mit dem jdk hat --> is doch schon eine ältere version, so aus dem 2002-2003 er


----------



## Illuvatar (5. Apr 2005)

F5 is ausführen im JC.


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2005)

*austest* ...

[edit] aber nur bei nem Projekt, anders muss mans manuell machen


----------



## christophersn (5. Apr 2005)

auch recht - f5 halt, trotzdem kommt immer noch dieses Fenster

hab mittlerweile neues jdk rein, geht also trotzdem nicht!
sonst wer eine idee?


----------



## christophersn (5. Apr 2005)




----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2005)

Hab da noch was gefunden, was hast du für n AntiVirenProgramm?


----------



## christophersn (5. Apr 2005)

http://img158.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img158&image=picture00016ur.png
... anders ist´s irgendwie nicht möglich...


----------



## christophersn (5. Apr 2005)

norton - aber auch auf anderen geräten, wo´s läuft!


----------



## Roar (5. Apr 2005)

christophersn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nur kommt die Hilfe zu ge2001.exe!



 :autsch:  :autsch:  :autsch: das ist die hoilfe zu java.exe
anscheinend hast du/jcreator java falsche parameter übergeben. hast du alle einstellugnen für deine projekte und das jdk eingerichtet?


----------



## christophersn (5. Apr 2005)

ja klar - hast du schon mal beobachtet, das es sich um dasselbe fenster handelt, wenn Du ein Java-File aus dem JCreator startest?
lg


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2005)

Hab ich doch auch schon gefragt!?


----------



## christophersn (5. Apr 2005)

nun - jcreator auf anderer hd installiert und es gt! 
danke trotzdem ;-)
ich will´s ehrlich gesagt garnicht wissen, warum jetzt und vorher nicht ...


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2005)

Noch das Häckchen setzten ...

[edit] Und vielleicht noch in IDE verschieben, damit auch alles seine Richtigkeit hat :wink:


----------



## christophersn (5. Apr 2005)

wo?


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2005)

Häckchenzeichen Links unten


----------

